# Pets at home vets



## brooky (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am just letting everyone here know with a dog, or a pup. Pets at home store in the uk, has opened a vets inside the shop. I dont know if this is all branches but my local one Essex has one and was very pleased to see that they are offering some great offers including half price vacinations for puppys until the end of September 2010. Was 55-00 for the two jabs now 28-00, a big saving.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Not too long ago, there was a huge wave of public outrage and a whole host of horror stories from people who'd used cut-price or large 'chain' vet services.

I think they were on Panorama and Radio2, and some of the stories I caught made my blood boil.

I didn't see or hear all of the programs, but what I did hear makes me say people should stay WELL AWAY from such services, and only ever use a trusted local vet.

Having said that, they're probably OK to use for the already mentioned cheap injections and very minor ailments/worries, but I certainly wouldn't use them for anything other than that.


----------



## brooky (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes thats why i only mention the vacinations, as a injection is a injection after all, and it may do someone a favour in this day and age where peoples money is on a tight budget, and i would hope also to encourage new owners to have the vacinations done, as i heard a person recently saying in a store i was in they were not going ahead with them as couldnt afford them, i was outraged why get a puppy if you cant care for one in a responsible and caring manner?. 
I would also much rather use a tried and tested and trusted vet, which is what i will use for our dog as i know my local vet well which we have attended with all my families animals for years.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I suppose it depends how qualified they are. If fully qualified, surely it should be no different than visiting your local vet. May be cheaper pricing would help some consult a vet where normally the cost of the bill would put them off?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I use the vets at [email protected] and have done for 5 years... for my 2 cats and now Baxter.... my 'regular' vet is fantastic, very caring, considerate and hasn't ever tried to 'rip me off'... the vet-nurses are good too...kind, talkative, great with my pets... I don't have any complaint about them at all!
I've recently found out I get 10% discount because I work for NHS - wish I'd known that 5 years ago 

I guess, as with *all* vets, it depends on what the 'vet' & their staff are like, rather than whether they're in a big chain or not...? I'm sure 'big chain' vets have more rules to abide by, ie they can't set their own, but if you find a good, caring, trustworthy vet then stick with them, big chain or not. No?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lozb said:


> I use the vets at [email protected] and have done for 5 years... for my 2 cats and now Baxter.... my 'regular' vet is fantastic, very caring, considerate and hasn't ever tried to 'rip me off'... the vet-nurses are good too...kind, talkative, great with my pets... I don't have any complaint about them at all!
> I've recently found out I get 10% discount because I work for NHS - wish I'd known that 5 years ago
> 
> I guess, as with *all* vets, it depends on what the 'vet' & their staff are like, rather than whether they're in a big chain or not...? I'm sure 'big chain' vets have more rules to abide by, ie they can't set their own, but if you find a good, caring, trustworthy vet then stick with them, big chain or not. No?


i use pets @home vets to and agree with what lozb have said mine is lovely


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

companion care for me too.
open 7 days a week, and 100% dedicated and qualified.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pets @ home round here have just opened a 2nd store and I have to say I like....didnt at first but I've been a few times and always get the same woman she's real nice, it's clean for a change round here and if you're thinking of changing food they'll give you a free nutrition consultation and a free 2kg bag of your choice so your dog can try xx


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

I always use Companion Care along with my Mum and my Grandparents... 
Its local open 7 days a week and they are open until 7pm at night which is great for me as I work full time! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think there's one in the Swansea [email protected] I was very shocked when I saw it. They had a groomers too!!

These are my vets and they're brill. Used them for many years!
http://www.merialvetsite.com/sites/afon/home.html


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

my local (telford) are amazing including how cheap care is! my dog went there with a cut ear once and she was seen within 5mins (got to push in the line) and occasionally they do things like £5 for microchipping weekends etc.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've used [email protected] vets for the past three years. It's very convenient and I can get my little one a treat from the shop afterwards.


----------

